# Cascade Bike Club --- STP



## MTBeers (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea if Cascade will open their STP bulletin board soon? The link on their website states that the forum is down without any notion as to when it may be fixed. With STP getting closer, i would assume more people will need to post something... like ride partners or tickets that can't be used. 

For some reason i purchased a ticket for the one day without realizing that it's the same weekend as my anniversary.:madder2:


----------



## gonzlaw (Feb 22, 2005)

Good question. The Cascade boards have been down for like 3 weeks now.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I wonder if they could just point people here and use this thread...I'll send an e-mail to them.


----------

